# Marina Breeding Box setup



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks great. I want to get something like this to selective breed some of my shrimp. Any chance of getting some shots from the top and front?


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

question how much for one of those and where do you get one


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Ken's Fish has them from $5-$10 depending on size.

Small size...http://www.kensfish.com/product3707.html
Medium size...http://www.kensfish.com/product3708.html
Large size...http://www.kensfish.com/product3709.html


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

There is nothing to be shown. Exept 2 small reworks. I'll show them tonight.
The box is HOB like a filter, and tubing for the water is the same which is provided with the box just it is made to be use with air. Air is too loud and flow is too low for me.
Tell me what you like to see and I'll try to snap image.




Nubster said:


> Looks great. I want to get something like this to selective breed some of my shrimp. Any chance of getting some shots from the top and front?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Looks great. I want to get something like this to selective breed some of my shrimp. Any chance of getting some shots from the top and front?


You could chain together multiple 10g tanks as well and power everything with a single canister filter if you're looking for the stability of a larger volume of water. Wknracer has a great journal about it, where he has 4x10g linked. 3x 20G linked. And a 55g 20g and 10g linked. Pretty sweet setups. All are only powered by a single canister filter.

But.. palmski's setup looks pretty nice as well. Wouldnt' do it on a rimless tank though if you know what I mean


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just don't have space for a chain of tens right now. Trust me, I'd love to have several dedicated 10 or 20 gallon breeding tanks.

As far as the pics, just wanted to see the pump setup and just how it looks from the front all set up. I see what it looks like from the for sale ads, just nice to see them in actual operation.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> You could chain together multiple 10g tanks as well and power everything with a single canister filter if you're looking for the stability of a larger volume of water. Wknracer has a great journal about it, where he has 4x10g linked. 3x 20G linked. And a 55g 20g and 10g linked. Pretty sweet setups. All are only powered by a single canister filter. [snip]


Not to hijack the thread, but do you have a link to that?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Where do you get a marina box?

Never mind. I failed to see it was a "Marina Breeding box." LOL


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but do you have a link to that?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/148380-haha-more-tanks-4-dirt-tanks.html


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Beat me to it Nubster. . wknracer shows how he does it on page 2.


----------



## kai1682k (May 13, 2011)

What kind of substrate do you use in both breeder box?

Do you have homedepot or lowes item number for the connector?

They looks good i want to try it out


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going to guess that you could use the same substrate that is in your tank or go bare bottom if you wanted.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

BKK is with ADA Amazonia I, Red tiger is ADA Africana

One connector is L shape thread to quick disconnect. 

http://fzfuyi.en.alibaba.com/product/424417002-212190291/90_degree_elbow_quick_connector_male_thread.html

Other is strait thread to quick disconnect 

http://fzfuyi.en.alibaba.com/product/430571289-212190291/FY012C_1_4_tube_ODX1_2_thread_quick_connect_water_fittings_for_RO_system.html

I don’t know part numbers. You can find them ease -next to hoses and tubings.



kai1682k said:


> What kind of substrate do you use in both breeder box?
> 
> Do you have homedepot or lowes item number for the connector?
> 
> They looks good i want to try it out


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Nubster said:


> I'm going to guess that you could use the same substrate that is in your tank or go bare bottom if you wanted.


 Bare bottom is not good. It is too slippery first tried setup without substrate and less moss. Lost 5 RCS for one week. Substrate is from the main tank. Don’t use new ADA because of Ammonia


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

cool mod dude thanks for sharing


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

This is a really cool setup. I also use a Marina Breeding Box and I find the water flow a bit weak. Tweeking the setup really looks like it will improve water moment. Thanks for the idea!

Will copy. :hihi:


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

You are welcome.With Elite micro pump flow is just right -when is set to minimum on the pump


----------



## kai1682k (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info 

I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I like this idea, but I am having trouble wrapping my head around the water flow. How does the plumbing work?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

plamski said:


> I'd like to share Marina Breeding Box setup for separating shrimps or fishes.
> Here it is. Marina box, Elite micro pump. Prefilter from Amazon 3 for $3.99 to work like a sponge filter. Connectors for tubing are from Lowe's or Home Depot at hose and plumbing section.$2-4 each. And there are 2 berried shrimps in 2 of those boxes. This setup work for me so far.


The Prefilter from Amazon, is it the Fluval Edge?


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Looks great. I want to get something like this to selective breed some of my shrimp. Any chance of getting some shots from the top and front?


 
I am also having a difficult time visualizing this set up. Which one is the inlet and outlet? I see the sponge and I see the tubing going to the power head. Can you please provide some other views or go in depth as to the workings of your system. Thanks.
Don


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll try tonight.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes,It was 3 for $3.99



ShortFin said:


> The Prefilter from Amazon, is it the Fluval Edge?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Here it is. First shot is showing how the setup looks from inside the tank. I used different connectors because I don't have spare ones from the real setup. Second image is Fluval prefilter sponge with airstone inside and tubing. You can attach it to the wall of the box with silicone suction cup. It is optional but is good place for bacteria to grow.
Third image shows some modification to prevent shrimps to jump in main tank. Belive me they do .Blue air tubing cut from the bottom and inserted to Marina box wall. Fine SS mesh to keep shrimps inside.
Let me know if there is something not clear. The thread of the real connector going to the pump with little pressure. It is perfect fit without any modifications.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Can you give the exact name of the mini pump that you use or a place I can buy it at? I seem to find it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great setup palmski! So you are letting the hang on box overflow back into the main tank for water to exit right?



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Can you give the exact name of the mini pump that you use or a place I can buy it at? I seem to find it.



http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Elite-Underwater-Filter-Listed/dp/B0009YD7D4


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Question, is the pump forcing water from the main tank into the box then flowing back to the main tank through the mesh?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes pump take water from the tank, water go thru Marina box and then back to the main tank. There is a sponge inside the pump which protects shrimps to get into it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pretty sweet setup man. I would assume your tank pH has to be around the level for the shrimp or it wouldn't work.

I think the baby shrimp might be able to pop out through the SS mesh?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes My PH is 5.2-5.9. Some how my water grow bad bacteria over PH 6.2 and it's kiling my shrimps.
For babies there is other rework :smile:.Fine 1/2" thick floss filter over the SS mesh.


diwu13 said:


> Pretty sweet setup man. I would assume your tank pH has to be around the level for the shrimp or it wouldn't work.
> 
> I think the baby shrimp might be able to pop out through the SS mesh?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, your shrimp are doing fine in such acidic pH? Have they had babies before?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes.Only the white color is not that thick but when you put them in PH 6.4 and up they become very whithe.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! I have a couple desk water fountain pumps laying around, i may have to dig out my breeder box's and try this out


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Nice! I have a couple desk water fountain pumps laying around, i may have to dig out my breeder box's and try this out


I have a fluval internal filter and a filter from a turtle dock I'm sure I could use some tubing with to get it pushing water up, they seem almost the same diameter just eyeballing. I have my 7.5gal cube sitting there with only a few culls in it, so I supposed I could just use that instead of a breeder box. lol.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got my Large breeder box. I discovered that the output pipe I.D. of the Elite Mini is the same size as the outside diameter of the up-tube on the breeder box. How convenient! Nice friction fit. I hate giving my money to Lowes! Anyway, so, total outlay with everything, about $20. Not bad - I have 4 harlequin rasboras in it right now quarantining. Here are some pix to show you what I did:


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

m00se said:


> I just got my Large breeder box. I discovered that the intake diameter of the Elite Mini is the same size as the outside diameter of the up-tube on the breeder box. How convenient! Nice friction fit. I hate giving my money to Lowes! Anyway, so, total outlay with everything, about $20. Not bad - I have 4 harlequin rasboras in it right now quarantining. Here are some pix to show you what I did:


AWESOME!! Thanks so much for the pics. I am still a bit perplexed at the use of the airstone. Why cover the airstone with a prefilter? Why would you even need an airstone if your main tank is well aerated? Thanks


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

m00se said:


> I just got my Large breeder box. I discovered that the intake diameter of the Elite Mini is the same size as the outside diameter of the up-tube on the breeder box. How convenient! Nice friction fit. I hate giving my money to Lowes! Anyway, so, total outlay with everything, about $20. Not bad - I have 4 harlequin rasboras in it right now quarantining. Here are some pix to show you what I did:


That's pretty nice. Why don't you trim down that clear tubing area so the filter isn't sitting in your plants? It might clog up or something pretty fast like that.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I want the plants to hide it, actually. The amount of water flow through this thing is trivial. Maybe .5 quart/minute? It doesn't pull the plants into it. I know it looks mashed in there right now. It is! I will trim around it next water change and make it more comfortable. Might even put a zip tie on it and suction cup it to the side wall. Haven't decided if that's even necessary yet.

I don't understand why you'd need an airstone in there either, forrestp38829. There's certainly plenty of water flow without one. I have that Elite backed all the way off and there's excellent current in that box. Any more than that and I think it'd be a maelstrom.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

m00se said:


> I have 4 harlequin rasboras in it right now quarantining.



FYI, you're not really quarantining them. They're sharing the same water as your main tank, so if they are infected with anything, it will still pass to your main tank or vice versa. Looks good, just it's not a quarantine.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> FYI, you're not really quarantining them. They're sharing the same water as your main tank, so if they are infected with anything, it will still pass to your main tank or vice versa. Looks good, just it's not a quarantine.


Aye Aye. I meant isolation. Good catch :hihi:


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Prefilter + airstone is a good place for bacteria to grow. Shrimps love to stay and eat there.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Plamski,
I went to home depot and was unsuccessful at finding these connectors!
Any ideas where I can find them?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

They are where the clear tubing are or where the water purifier are located. You can print the picture and ask for them. We have them here in Lowe's too.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Plamski,

Where exactly did you get that SS mesh from? I tried cutting up a dollar store sieve and the wires in the mesh were not soldered or otherwise attached to each other and it wouldn't keep it's shape. I ditched that idea right off. Maybe if I can find some structurally rigid mesh....

Then I ran into a problem with the mini elite. Even cranked all the way down it will push too much water into the box and it will back up and over flow. There are 2 grids that Marina supplies in their "Large" breeder box. I can't use the finer of the two for the same reason. I managed to slice a thin wafer of Aquaclear foam filter material to fit in there and not cause the overflow backup, but... the holes in the foam are just large enough that I'm afraid the fry will figure out a way to swim through it. Then there's the inevitable point where that foam gets slightly clogged and we're back to overflow probs again. 

This is why I love this hobby - the DIY options are endless!

Thoughts?

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

m00se. Look up H4n. He sells SS mesh with small grid sizing perfect to block baby shrimp.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> m00se. Look up H4n. He sells SS mesh with small grid sizing perfect to block baby shrimp.



Awesome - thanks diwu13.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's my mod I did this week. I connected a ZooMed 501 to my external breeder. The outflow tube fits perfect on the breeder box tube.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's how I did mine. Took a piece of airline tubing, drilled the first spraybar hole bigger, pushed the airline tubing in to it, pushed the other end all the way into the breeder box intake tube, pure water right from the Eheim Pro 2 directly into it. I timed it, it takes 5mins to fill, so 12x turn over per hour. Already had 2 batches of babies hatched in it.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Here's my mod I did this week. I connected a ZooMed 501 to my external breeder. The outflow tube fits perfect on the breeder box tube.


So then you must have experienced the same phenomenon I had. Too much flow over the weir and it backs up if I use the insert that it comes with (the least flow-restrictive of the two). It works fine with the Mini Elite, but then the gaps in it will allow my fry to surf right into the main tank becoming snack food.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Here's how I did mine. Took a piece of airline tubing, drilled the first spraybar hole bigger, pushed the airline tubing in to it, pushed the other end all the way into the breeder box intake tube, pure water right from the Eheim Pro 2 directly into it. I timed it, it takes 5mins to fill, so 12x turn over per hour. Already had 2 batches of babies hatched in it.


Show me your output setup @12X PH

How are you keeping your animals corralled in the box at that flow rate?


----------



## slugzed (Sep 13, 2010)

if you have a spray bar in the tank, use one of the spray nipple as the input. works wonders for me.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Here's how I did mine. Took a piece of airline tubing, drilled the first spraybar hole bigger, pushed the airline tubing in to it, pushed the other end all the way into the breeder box intake tube, pure water right from the Eheim Pro 2 directly into it. I timed it, it takes 5mins to fill, so 12x turn over per hour. Already had 2 batches of babies hatched in it.



Brilliant man! But yea, how did you block the outflow to prevent babies from getting pulled into main tank?

And you pretty much have done everything huh haha


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

McMastercarr has all kind and size SS mesh. With Elite pump I don't have strong flow+ I have a lot of moss inside. Shrimps barely can move around. Floss over outflow works for me. I have like 10 red tigers babies in the marina box. In the main tanks I have CRS .There are no escapers so far.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice mod


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Brilliant man! But yea, how did you block the outflow to prevent babies from getting pulled into main tank?
> 
> And you pretty much have done everything huh haha


Didn't care about the babies getting flushed to the main tank, purpose is to force the breeding between two shrimp and let her have her babies in the tank and cull as they grow up, so any babies that made it out the grates, good for them, they were going to end up there anyways. lol. Don't see why a piece of pantyhose or mesh wouldn't work though over the grate.

Here is my full setup for it, substrate, dollar store LED's, few pieces of lava rock to hold down the moss, airstone with a piece of sponge around it, moss ball, IAL. Vacation home for them. lol.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Works like a charm. I siliconed the tube to the pump. It fits but it sits rather shallow and I don't want to come home to the pump sitting on the tank floor with babies inside. lol


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

ucantimagine said:


> Works like a charm. I siliconed the tube to the pump. It fits but it sits rather shallow and I don't want to come home to the pump sitting on the tank floor with babies inside. lol


I'd be interested to know if this works. Technically, silicone shouldn't stick to either of those two plastics.



GeToChKn said:


> Don't see why a piece of pantyhose or mesh wouldn't work though over the grate.


Too fine. The output of the pump is too high and that fine a mesh will make it back up.



plamski said:


> McMastercarr has all kind and size SS mesh. With Elite pump I don't have strong flow+ I have a lot of moss inside. Shrimps barely can move around. Floss over outflow works for me. I have like 10 red tigers babies in the marina box. In the main tanks I have CRS .There are no escapers so far.


I ended up taking a razor blade and cutting a 1/8" thick piece of coarse prefilter sponge about 1" X 1" and rubber banded it over the output tube. This disperses the water stream enough to keep the turbulence to a tolerable level. Works well now, and zero cost.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Ohh I didn't even think about that. It's still drying, I'll let you know if it holds.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Yup, it bonded. I used Loctite Clear Silicone Waterproof Sealant---if that makes a difference. lol

Uhhh nevermind. lol It held while it was dry but when I put it in the tank it was like the silicone wasn't even there.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't like glue. It will be a problem during cleaning the pump. In my experience we have to clean pump and tubing every month. The impeller gets too much gunk + this stuff grows for me bad bacteria and it killing my shrimps. Maybe it's only me .Here is always hot and I have good amount of humidity and some mold in shrimp patio.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

This isn't really that kind of pump. Also, the intake is filtered through a sponge, so at most I will have to rinse the sponge. It comes apart too so there's more than one way to get inside of it. My HOB---that's another story. Yukky Gunkky Gross.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried the elite mini pump inside but I noticed the suction is pretty strong. Is it possible that its sucking in baby shrimplets?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

It sure can but I opened it and put a sponge filter in the empty space so it's shrimp-safe. I just rinsed it yesterday actually. It was yucky but no shrimp were in it.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Doesnt it come with a sponge already?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine didn't but I bought it used. I used an extra intake pre-filter sponge I had on hand.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I found another shrimplet in my other box so I can only imagine they are gettin sucked in and pumped into another tank


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have a few shrimp living in my hob filter so its possible they can make it through


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

My record is 3-4 months for 3 SS CRS. They have been grown in 2215 .I found them when I open the filter for cleaning. Prefilter is 500 micron SS. The shrimps were 1/2" in size.
I'm thinking why we need those boxes when we can use our canister filters :biggrin:.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yeah but i dont have a canister filter hehe this is a cool thread though im so thinking about tryin the elite mini filter hooked to it cause the fountain pump just dont give the flow i want its either to strong and moves the sand or not strong enough and just hardly flows though


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

I found one dead shrimp in my canister several weeks ago. Other than that, none have gotten in. I was like...Why didn't you live? Everybody says you're supposed to live in here! lol


----------



## Samsonitius (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

is the mod used for the hagen elite necessary? it looks like you can just hook up the air tube to the HOB breeder box.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

It does hook up directly, but you need something to stop it from sucking baby shrimp in through the intake grid. Also, its a shallow fit. I have mine sitting on top of a breeding tube so it can't fall off.


----------



## Samsonitius (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmm, I guess I have it confused. I thought that the air tubing was the outake where water flows out from the filter.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

The outflow is just like a HOB filter. It's along the top edge of the actual box.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i didnt like using the air pump cause it was noisey and im not talking about the pump but the air bubble in the water flow.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

If you don't use the air pump, you don't get air bubbles. That piece on the end comes off and you connect the straight tube directly to the water pump.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh that wasn't you who asked the other question wicca, sorry. lol I don't even use mine it's running but nothing is in it. I'm thinking about just filling it with bioballs. lol


----------



## Samsonitius (Feb 11, 2012)

Besides using a spray bar would the elite micro pump be the next best option?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Elite is only $10 and GPH is just right.
It is easy mod. too. You can use 1/2" of Eheim in or out bar 2213,2215 and to attach silicon tubing to it with heat shrink or to use RO water connectors like me from Home Depot or any other hardware store.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I do notice a strong suction that will suck babies in. I would watch it carefully if you choose to use the Elite.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

is it possible to use a fine airstone to increase water flow in the intake while cutting back on the sound?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> is it possible to use a fine airstone to increase water flow in the intake while cutting back on the sound?


I think with an airstone there is always going to be sound. Fine airstone or not, the air bubbles will combine in the small water column and there will still be a sputtering sound at the end because its spitting water out with air instead of a pure water stream.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

i ran my breeder box off my air pump it was so annoying, i could hear it bubbling down from my basement in the kitchen. after a few days i ended up modding it with a fluval ebi filter without the spraybar. i just attached some clear tubing from the outflow of the filter, removed the intake pipe of the box and fed the clear tubing into the box. i get a decent amount of flow into the box.


----------



## adzc24 (Jun 4, 2012)

iv stopped my annoying sucking noise by taking my fluval spec standard filter pump and putting it straight on to the intake pipe to the box. question is now, do i keep that pump going and get a new more powerful pump for my spec, which shall soon be planted. any thoughts?


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the large marina breeder box. Here's what I did.
I put IAL and Oak leaves soaked ahead of time into the bottom so they don't float now and to allow biofilm for the babies to pick at.

I added a moss ball that has previously been in one of my shrimp tanks, so lots of goodies in there for the babies to eat. Moss, and I pushed a length of tubing thru the hole in the lid and attached an airstone to it.

The box now has the flow from the tank going in, the airstone giving out bubbles which I can control with a valve, and I have a small piece of coarse sponge cut to fit exact for the outflow gate which I place behind the sponge piece. This allows the water to flow thru the sponge back into the tank, but not allow the babies to get out.

I have successfully raised to batches of Red Tigers in this way, and now my Ladies are in there until they hatch their babies, all 3 of them.

CRS SSS+ Crown x Tangerine Tiger or Red Tiger
CBS Hino x Tangerine Tiger or Red Tiger
OEBT x OEBT or BTOE

1st one due is the Hino and she's very close...babies are now a coffee shade and I can see eyes.


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

You can get the bubble inflow to be silent if you throttle back the airline. Really. You just have to keep adjusting it until the bubble size is just right.

On the minus side, quiet flow is slow flow.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

pinoyghost2 said:


> I have the large marina breeder box. Here's what I did.
> I put IAL and Oak leaves soaked ahead of time into the bottom so they don't float now and to allow biofilm for the babies to pick at.
> 
> I added a moss ball that has previously been in one of my shrimp tanks, so lots of goodies in there for the babies to eat. Moss, and I pushed a length of tubing thru the hole in the lid and attached an airstone to it.
> ...


This thread is a bit old but I'll reply anyway  I'm currently using one of these to raise shrimplets I found in my canister (even with a prefilter on the intake they managed to get sucked in which is probably a good thing given my fish would have eaten them). I did the same thing with a valve to control bubble flow and a sponge over the grating. Works well so far.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

great info and I just wanted to know if anyone came out with a way to cover up the elite pump so it doesn't suck up babies? doesn't seem like any one did, if so can I see some pics. 

I will be getting one of these soon and want to know which is the best way to go


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never lost any shrimp using one but you could stretch some black stockings/pantyhose around the filter or even use a fine filter media bag.



II Knucklez II said:


> great info and I just wanted to know if anyone came out with a way to cover up the elite pump so it doesn't suck up babies? doesn't seem like any one did, if so can I see some pics.
> 
> I will be getting one of these soon and want to know which is the best way to go


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

You can put in the pump finer sponge too.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah I've had smaller babies get sucked up but not killed lol they just appear in my breeder box.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I've never lost any shrimp using one but you could stretch some black stockings/pantyhose around the filter or even use a fine filter media bag.


ya that's what I was thinking about doing but didn't hear of any one actually doing it.



plamski said:


> You can put in the pump finer sponge too.


where can I get that? you have a pic



Bananariot said:


> Yeah I've had smaller babies get sucked up but not killed lol they just appear in my breeder box.


lol glad to hear that they wont die if some do happen to go in there!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

In bottom compartment of the elite micro pump there is a place for sponge prefilter. You can replace original one with finer one. I'm using original and don’t have any problem so far.I don't have picture right now.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice. 

Anyone had try Finnex specialized motor pump for these breeders?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one on mine.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> I have one on mine.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


The finnex specialized motor pump?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

The small power head. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Marina Large Breeder box with mini pump from any decorative fountain.


Nice. I was going to do that one mine. Ripped my $5 fountain apart, got the pump out, put it together and then read on the fountain do not not run for more than 3 hours at a time. That put a stop to my plans.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Rob, have a link to that one?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

This is it. It's available on Ebay for about $10.00 plus shipping.

Nano Powerhead Pump +Adapter for Finnex / Marina Breeder Refugium Box


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

A not quite perfect pic or two of the setup. 
The breeding box is on my 10 gallon nano reef aquarium. 

This is the pump with one of the Neon gobies.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

This is the setup. 

The box is a refugium. It has three compartments. First one with Polyfiber, Seachem Matrix and some chaeto. Second with filter sponge and a bag of Purigen. Third with about 2" of aragonite sand and more chaeto. 

There are loads of amphipods in the box and tank as well.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Last picture...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a pic of the pump from the advert.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I ended up putting squashing two sponges in elite micro pump. I kinda like the nano powerhead with the sponge over the intake option.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> This is it. It's available on Ebay for about $10.00 plus shipping.
> 
> Nano Powerhead Pump +Adapter for Finnex / Marina Breeder Refugium Box


Its 14.00 plus free shipping if you are prime member with amazon or if you spend over 25 dollars.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Nice. I was going to do that one mine. Ripped my $5 fountain apart, got the pump out, put it together and then read on the fountain do not not run for more than 3 hours at a time. That put a stop to my plans.


Mine been running for 2 weeks. Still working fine today.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

If you use the partitions, then how do you bock critters from going in-between the partitions?

Any ideas?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

What kind of tube that you connected your pump and breeding box?
I try to looking around my local store, but they don't have it


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jimmytruong87 said:


> What kind of tube that you connected your pump and breeding box?
> I try to looking around my local store, but they don't have it


I used typical airline tubing found at Home Depot or lfs to connect the spray bar to the breeder box.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Where is palm man these days


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I had that finnex power head. But I ended up plumbing it with a eheim 2211 with flow reduced nlol


I cut up the original power head adapter. Tried to contact finnex but no reply on replacement. Want to use it for a different hob on another tank for a breed project


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m here but very busy at work + another hobby + replacing my Nikon gear with M43 + finishing new TB/PRL/PBL rack with 4x20G long tanks.
I use to use provided tubing with the breeder box. It was 5.5mm in diameter compare to 4mm airline tubing.
Large diameter will provide more water flow. You can go to Lowe’s or Home Depot. They have all kind of tubing even RO system tubing with different diameter.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

plamski said:


> I’m here but very busy at work + another hobby + replacing my Nikon gear with M43 + finishing new TB/PRL/PBL rack with 4x20G long tanks.
> I use to use provided tubing with the breeder box. It was 5.5mm in diameter compare to 4mm airline tubing.
> Large diameter will provide more water flow. You can go to Lowe’s or Home Depot. They have all kind of tubing even RO system tubing with different diameter.


I'm sure many of us would like to see pics of the rack, when you get a chance.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the longest time anyone has left shrimp in their Marina Breeding Box? 

What would be the max you want to keep in there?


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the longest time anyone has left shrimp in their Marina Breeding Box? 

What would be the max you want to keep in there?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

When I star the project I had there 8 TB's for 8 months.Some of them get old and dye.
The rest produced 12-15 babies.In another breeder I had red tigers for more than 2 years.
One time /for 3 months period/ I had over 15 adulds and 50-60 babies and juveniles.

Bump: I'll pos it tomorrow.It is in early stage,thought.



35ppt said:


> I'm sure many of us would like to see pics of the rack, when you get a chance.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

double post


----------

